
Byte magazine archives - ohjeez
http://archive.org/details/byte-magazine
======
stox
This letter from Bill gates is priceless:
[http://ia701209.us.archive.org/BookReader/BookReaderImages.p...](http://ia701209.us.archive.org/BookReader/BookReaderImages.php?zip=/32/items/byte-
magazine-1975-11/1975_11_BYTE_00-03_Is_This_Next_jp2.zip&file=1975_11_BYTE_00-03_Is_This_Next_jp2/1975_11_BYTE_00-03_Is_This_Next_0087.jp2&scale=2.5842607313195547&rotate=0)

------
Gormo
Archive.org has a lot of collections of periodicals, and there's a lot of
interesting stuff in there, especially stuff relating to computer history.
They've got the full archives of the old Computer Chronicles TV show on there
as well.

But their UI for browsing these collections is unusable. I haven't been able
to find any way of exploring these collections chronologically, or searching
within the content ofa specific collection or issue and sorting/filtering the
results to identify what I'm looking for.

Compare this to the way Google organizes similar collections: here's their
archive of InfoWorld, going back to 1975:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=tDcEAAAAMBAJ](http://books.google.com/books?id=tDcEAAAAMBAJ)

------
sehugg
Ah, so many memories.

How Text Adventures Work! [http://archive.org/stream/byte-
magazine-1980-12/1980_12_BYTE...](http://archive.org/stream/byte-
magazine-1980-12/1980_12_BYTE_05-12_Adventure#page/n159/mode/2up)

What is FORTH? [http://archive.org/stream/byte-
magazine-1980-08/1980_08_BYTE...](http://archive.org/stream/byte-
magazine-1980-08/1980_08_BYTE_05-08_The_Forth_Language#page/n101/mode/2up)

The Coinless Arcade! [http://archive.org/stream/byte-
magazine-1981-12/1981_12_BYTE...](http://archive.org/stream/byte-
magazine-1981-12/1981_12_BYTE_06-12_Computer_Games#page/n37/mode/2up)

------
jim02672
There is also a torrent (
[http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/7978965/](http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/7978965/)
) which has the ones at archive.org and more, with some replaced with higher
quality scans. And ftp://helpedia.com/pub/archive/temp/Byte/ has some that
aren't in either the torrent or archive.org yet.

[http://atariage.com/forums/topic/167235-byte-
magazine/](http://atariage.com/forums/topic/167235-byte-magazine/) is where
people doing the scanning are/were hanging out. Scanning seems to have kinda
stalled recently. :(

~~~
omerhj
It seems some of the higher quality scans can be found here on archive.org:
[http://archive.org/details/byte-magazine-
rescans](http://archive.org/details/byte-magazine-rescans)

------
evaneykelen
I remember reading Jerry Pournelle "Chaos Manor" every month, as a 14 year
old. English is not my first language and I'm sure reading Byte has taught me
a lot of English. Fond memories.

~~~
e12e
Oh, the memories indeed...:

[http://www.jerrypournelle.com/archives2/archives2mail/mail84...](http://www.jerrypournelle.com/archives2/archives2mail/mail84.html#Wednesday)

------
kar1181
This is brilliant, thanks for linking this up.

Here is the famous Smalltalk issue Aug 1981. [http://archive.org/details/byte-
magazine-1981-08](http://archive.org/details/byte-magazine-1981-08)

------
hga
Cool. Here's the fall 1979 Lisp issue: [http://archive.org/details/byte-
magazine-1979-08](http://archive.org/details/byte-magazine-1979-08)

------
analog31
In the early 80's, my mom got a subscription to Byte, and I eagerly awaited
every issue. My drug of choice was "Ciarcia's Circuit Cellar," which forged a
connection for me, between my nascent interests in electronics and
programming.

------
marshray
Hooray!

But this isn't going to stop me from taking 200 pounds of physical Byte with
me to every new home I move.

~~~
jim02672
Good! How about scanning in some of the still missing issues? ;)

~~~
marshray
I'd be happy to, if someone can hook me up with a scanner that can do the job
at a reasonable speed. I'm in the Seattle area and can bring them where ever.

My set is far from complete but we can all put our sets together.

------
ohjeez
And let's not forget early cats on the Inter... well, cats.
[http://i.imgur.com/1XsRylm.png](http://i.imgur.com/1XsRylm.png)

------
james2vegas
Now, where's the UnixWorld archive?

